# How to Cook Reds?



## mlandrum (Nov 8, 2019)

Preacher needs a good recipe for Red Fish— Backed- Fried-Seasoning etc—Thanks


----------



## Heartstarter (Nov 8, 2019)

Cut the red strip of meat out. Season with Tony Chacheres creole seasoning but be careful not to over do it, its strong. Cook it in a really hot cast iron skillet for a few minutes each side depending on thickness of the fillet. I cook mine on a Coleman stove outside. By far my favorite way to cook Reds, Black drum, trout or flounder. You could put a filet cooked this way on top of your head and your tongue would beat your brains out trying to get to it!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2019)

Heartstarter said:


> Cut the red strip of meat out. Season with Tony Chacheres creole seasoning but be careful not to over do it, its strong. Cook it in a really hot cast iron skillet for a few minutes each side depending on thickness of the fillet. I cook mine on a Coleman stove outside. By far my favorite way to cook Reds, Black drum, trout or flounder. You could put a filet cooked this way on top of your head and your tongue would beat your brains out trying to get to it!


Pretty much this is my favorite way. I brush side of the fillets with melted butter and lay the Creole seasoning to it and throw that side down in the pan. While the first side is cooking, brush the tops with melted butter and hit with Creole seasoning, then flip. Good stuff.

Redfish grilled on the halfshell are delicious, too:


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 8, 2019)

Definitely cut out the red line.
Fried, blackened or grilled (half shell) they're delicious.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Nov 9, 2019)

A playlist of redfish recipes:


----------



## mlandrum (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks, gave me som good ideas?


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Nov 19, 2019)

Pretty much what they said except I use redfish magic for my seasoning and I melt butter and dip the filet in the butter before putting it the hot cast iron skillet. Then I squeeze lemon juice on the filets while cooking. Making myself hungry talking about it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2019)

Stonewall 2 said:


> Pretty much what they said except I use redfish magic for my seasoning and I melt butter and dip the filet in the butter before putting it the hot cast iron skillet. Then I squeeze lemon juice on the filets while cooking. Making myself hungry talking about it!


^this^!!


----------



## Gator89 (Nov 19, 2019)

I only keep the ones between 16 to 20, then filet them and cut them up in chunks and fry them, often in the same bag as trout, black drum, sheepshead.

Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## BDD (Nov 19, 2019)

Little different but was great.   I boiled about a dozen blue crabs in Old Bays and
Some other spices. When they were done, took them out and added some shrimp
More Old Bays and spices. When they came out, I put in the Red fish head and all.
Turned off the pot and let it sit for a while.   Plated them all together, what a mess of food.
Actually found a picture , but this one didn’t have the head on, which is optional depending on the size
Of the pot.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 30, 2020)

Yep, redfish magic with skin removed, lots of butter, hot pan, and go ahead and take the battery out of the smoke detector.  Absolutely perfect.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 30, 2020)

Fletch_W said:


> go ahead and take the battery out of the smoke detector.


If I'm blackening anything.. Mrs. Slayer makes me go outside to do it..


----------



## ninjaneer (Jan 30, 2020)

Sprinkle with Wilkes seasoning and grill 3 minutes per side over lump charcoal with domed lid of my el cheapo brinkman smoke n grill covering it. Toss a little piece of damp red oak in the coals.


----------



## JoPa (Jan 30, 2020)

Zataran's makes a pretty good blackened fish seasoning.  Dip in bowl of melted butter and season well and place in pre heated hot cast iron skillet.  Do it outside, you'll see why.  Don't touch it for 2-3 minutes so a crust can form on the fillet then it will break loose pretty easy, cook it to your preferred doneness.  When I serve I drizzle some of the butter I dipped them in over the top as it has a little of the seasoning in it from when you prepared the filets.  Might just be what's for dinner tonight!


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 3, 2020)

ninjaneer said:


> Sprinkle with Wilkes seasoning and grill 3 minutes per side over lump charcoal with domed lid of my el cheapo brinkman smoke n grill covering it. Toss a little piece of damp red oak in the coals.



I had one of those so old it just said "Smok  n Gri" because all the letters wore off. We called it the "Smocken Gree" like it was fancy. When we moved, I left it with a neighbor who had fallen in love with it, a local chef. I bet that Smok n Gri is still cooking up the best BBQ in Athens to this day.


----------



## kc65 (Feb 3, 2020)

I like to dredge redfish fillets in zataran's then eggwash and finally panco bread crumbs and deep fry..


----------



## dawg (Feb 3, 2020)

Love it blackened


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 3, 2020)

Along the same lines, my cousin fillets speckled trout, seasons with Everglades seasoning & grills them. Just before they're ready he puts a slice of American cheese on them & let's it melt. I've eaten them, but never cooked them this way. 
Delicious.


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 4, 2020)

dawg said:


> Love it blackened



Me too.  Brush both sides of cold fillets with melted butter.  It will set right back up.  Then sprinkle both sides liberally with blackening seasoning.  (I like equal parts black pepper, cayenne pepper, lemon pepper, garlic powder, salt)  Throw em in a hot black iron skillet and get ready to smoke out the kitchen!  Once done, brush fillets lightly with Italian dressing to kill just a little of the heat and enjoy!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 4, 2020)

Best to me is blackened, grilled is good but blackened is the way. I usually do it on my fake green egg with a cast iron skillet. My wife prefers it fried but I usually fry sea trout and keep the reds for later. On the half shell would be my second favorite way to eat them.


----------



## RedHills (Feb 4, 2020)

Baked in a glass dish..oiled with whatever seasoning you like, LIGHT paint of mayonnaise.Bell pepper slices, onions, grated cheese sprinkled with lemon juice. Serve over wild rice.


----------



## ninjaneer (Feb 5, 2020)

Fletch_W said:


> I had one of those so old it just said "Smok  n Gri" because all the letters wore off. We called it the "Smocken Gree" like it was fancy. When we moved, I left it with a neighbor who had fallen in love with it, a local chef. I bet that Smok n Gri is still cooking up the best BBQ in Athens to this day.



I did a few mods to mine to improve airflow and it works great. Paid $15 for it new in the box from someone selling surplus on FB .


----------



## twtabb (Feb 5, 2020)

Don’t breath in that smoke when you blacken them. It will take your breath away. If you do chase it with cold beer immediately.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Feb 6, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Pretty much this is my favorite way. I brush side of the fillets with melted butter and lay the Creole seasoning to it and throw that side down in the pan. While the first side is cooking, brush the tops with melted butter and hit with Creole seasoning, then flip. Good stuff.
> 
> Redfish grilled on the halfshell are delicious, too:



This is how I cook redfish too.  Very easy, just don't overcook.  I use Zatarain's Blackened seasoning 'cause the wife likes blackened fish.


----------



## Uptonongood (Feb 17, 2020)

My favorite recipe is redfish court bouillon served over rice. Google for the recipe or by a good New Orleans cookbook like River Road or Talk About Good. There are other ways to cook fish than frying or blackened!?


----------

